# Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf



## lute (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo, die Freundin meines Bruders und ich, würden uns gerne so schnell es geht für einen Lehrkurs mit folgender Prüfung anmelden.
Sollte Düsseldorf intern bleiben, da wir beide abgesehen von Straßenbahn und Fahrrad nicht mobil sind |bigeyes

Bisher haben wir erst einen Anbieter gefunden, der für mich nicht geeignet ist, da er total wirre Zeiten für die Stunden hat, nach belieben unter der Woche und am Wochenende, nach belieben früh morgens und spät abends.

Da ich im zwei Wochenwechsel Früh- und Spätschicht habe, klappt das natürlich nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo wir uns sonst noch anmelden könnten? Am besten wären Kurse, die nur am Wochenende stattfinden.


----------



## magic feeder (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

ich habe meinen schein in der gaststätte haus konen in bilk gemacht.......ist aber schon lange her und ich weiss nicht ob die das da noch machen.....ein anruf schadet aber nicht


----------



## lute (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Das hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter, ich brauche soviele Informationen wie möglich, Telefonnummer, Adresse, E-Mail und so weiter.


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

#q

5 sek. suche bei Google, erster Link....

http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/duesseldorf/company/4239869


----------



## eddyguru (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hi,


schau doch mal bei Angelsport Krings vorbei.Da bekommst du Infomaterial zu den Lehrgängen in D´dorf und der Inhaber kann dir sicherlich weiterhelfen!

gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## eddyguru (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> #q
> 
> 5 sek. suche bei Google, erster Link....
> 
> http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/duesseldorf/company/4239869


 

Nen bissel freundlicher Herr Kollege|rolleyes:q:m

#h


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Nen bissel freundlicher Herr Kollege|rolleyes:q:m
> 
> #h




Is doch wahr....


----------



## magic feeder (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

|rolleyes


----------



## Bushmaster3k (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

|supergri


----------



## lute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> #q
> 
> 5 sek. suche bei Google, erster Link....
> 
> http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/duesseldorf/company/4239869


 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du danach geGoogelt hast, aber ich komme nicht auf meinestadt.de, egal was ich eingebe.
Ich weiß auch nicht wo man in dem Link entnehmen kann, dass man dort den Schein machen kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=haus+konen+düsseldorf+bilk+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

3ter Eintrag ist Meinestadt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=haus+konen+düsseldorf+bilk+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

3ter Eintrag ist Meinestadt.


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



lute schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du danach geGoogelt hast, aber ich komme nicht auf meinestadt.de, egal was ich eingebe.
> Ich weiß auch nicht wo man in dem Link entnehmen kann, dass man dort den Schein machen kann.




Mahlzeit,

janz einfach:

Magic Feeder hatte in seinem Beitrag eine mögliche Lokalität erwähnt:



> ich habe meinen schein in der gaststätte haus konen in bilk gemacht.......ist aber schon lange her und ich weiss nicht ob die das da noch machen.....*ein anruf schadet aber nicht*


Neuen Browser aufmachen, auf Google gehen (den Punkt bei Seiten aus Deutschland machen) und ins Eingabefenster _gaststätte haus konen_ eingeben. Der erste Link führt bei mir direkt zu Meine Stadt.de. 

Allerdings würde ich auch in erster Linie bei Angelsport Krings nachfragen (erster Link), die können Dir bestimmt helfen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=angelsport+krings+düsseldorf&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE

Viel Erfolg!

#h


----------



## lute (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hallo, dass er den Namen der Gaststätte dazu geschrieben hat, das habe ich leider überlesen, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch von selbst drauf gekommen  
Darum auch meine Verwirrung was du bei google eingegeben hast.
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe, ich werde die Tage dort mal anrufen und dann hier rein schreiben wie es ausschaut.
Fals sie den Lehrgang nicht mehr anbieten, werde ich mal bei Angelsport Krings anrufen und nachfragen.
Bei Angelsport Moritz in Eller konnten sie mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## dorschiie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



lute schrieb:


> Hallo, dass er den Namen der Gaststätte dazu geschrieben hat, das habe ich leider überlesen, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch von selbst drauf gekommen
> Darum auch meine Verwirrung was du bei google eingegeben hast.
> Vielen dank für eure Hilfe, ich werde die Tage dort mal anrufen und dann hier rein schreiben wie es ausschaut.
> Fals sie den Lehrgang nicht mehr anbieten, werde ich mal bei Angelsport Krings anrufen und nachfragen.
> Bei Angelsport Moritz in Eller konnten sie mir nicht weiterhelfen.


Frage:
wo ist denn Moritz in Eller.
Ich dachte immer die sind in Lierenfeld/Flingern.Also an der Königsberger str.
Aber egal.
Wenn du die Vorbereitungskurse wissen möchtest ruf doch einfach bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde an.
Die müsten es wissen.
Alternativ Haus Kohnen.


----------



## lute (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



dorschiie schrieb:


> Frage:
> wo ist denn Moritz in Eller.
> Ich dachte immer die sind in Lierenfeld/Flingern.Also an der Königsberger str.
> Aber egal.
> ...


 
Hallo
Ich habe 2 Wochenlang versucht dort anzurufen bei den Behörden und habe niemanden erreicht.
Angelsport Moritz war früher bei mir um die Ecke, in Wersten, sie sind aber schon vor Jahren umgezogen nach Eller, Ronsdorferstraße.
Neben dem Consum oder wie die Drogen Disco heißt.
Ich würde dir den neuen Laden aber nicht empfehlen, seit dem Umzug fehlen da ständig irgendwelche Sachen im Sortiement.
Inventur hat scheinbar noch nie jemand gemacht.
Wenn du dich dort mal von jemanden beraten läßt, versuchen sie dir nur Schrott anzudrehen.
Und jedes mal wollen sie dir an der Kasse ihre dämliche Kundenkarte aufschwatzen.
Da reich ein "Nein" bei weitem nicht aus.


----------



## noworkteam (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



lute schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe 2 Wochenlang versucht dort anzurufen bei den Behörden und habe niemanden erreicht.
> Angelsport Moritz war früher bei mir um die Ecke, in Wersten, sie sind aber schon vor Jahren umgezogen nach Eller, Ronsdorferstraße.
> Neben dem Consum oder wie die Drogen Disco heißt.
> ...


 
Die haben eine Kundenkarte,..,komisch mir wird die nie angeboten.|bigeyes

Wenn der Schein einigermaßen stressfrei zu erwerben ist,
(lernen kann ich auch zu Hause), ja dann wurde ich auch einen machen...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## longlongsilver (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

guck mal hier:

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=198


gruß sebi #6


----------



## lute (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hi Sebi, super Link vielen Dank, damit kann ich mir wahrscheinlich alles andere erspaaren.
Ein Stellvertreter des Bezirksleiters für Düsseldorf wohnt sogar keine 5 Minuten von mir entfernt.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hi,
hab meine im Verinsheim von der TSG Benrath gemacht. Ein gewisser Herr Bode (ist glaube ich auch bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde tätig) hat das damals gemacht.
War immer Donnerstags Abends und Samstag war dann Prüfung. Musst halt nur schauen wann die nächste Prüfung ist ne.

Greetz FF


----------



## lute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hallo Feederfreak, Benrath wäre natürlich auch optimal für mich, aber da habe ich wieder das Problem, welches ich fast überall habe, nämlich dass ich jeden zweiten Donnerstag nicht am Kurs teilnehmen könnte aufgrund meiner Spätschicht.


----------



## lute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*



lute schrieb:


> Hallo Feederfreak, Benrath wäre natürlich auch optimal für mich, aber da habe ich wieder das Problem, welches ich fast überall habe, nämlich dass ich jeden zweiten Donnerstag nicht am Kurs teilnehmen könnte aufgrund meiner Spätschicht.



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich hoffe mal, dass jetzt was für mich dabei ist, damit ich endlich auch alleine legal Angeln gehen kann.


----------



## lute (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Juhu hab mich jetzt für den Lehrgang angemeldet, die Bestätigung ist heute rein gekommen, vielen dank für euro Hilfe.
Es sind 4 Sonntage + Prüfungstag, ende März bin ich schon fertig.


----------



## Doc Plato (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Na, das sind doch mal gute Aussichten! Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!

|wavey:


----------



## magic feeder (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

ich wünsche dir viel glück.....und poste mal wenn du bestanden hast


----------



## lute (21. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

hab heute bestanden bei der digu, ich danke euch 

In der Theorie ist auch nur einer durchgefallen, ich schätze sein alter auf 14 Jahre, der mit seinen Kumpels dachte es handelt sich um Gruppenarbeit. Nach 5 Minuten war für ihn der Spass auch schon vorbei. Im praktischen Teil wurden wir in sechser Gruppen aufgerufen zum Zusammenbau, nach mir waren noch 29 Leute dran, ingesammt waren wir 41.
Von denen vor mir haben auch alle bestanden, ob die anderen nach mir auch bestanden haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## belam (18. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

hallo Luteund herzlichen glückwunsch
Ich wohne in Wersten, kannst mir den Verein nennen wo die Lehrgänge gelaufen sind hast und wo hast du die Prüfung dann ablegen müssen. Ich werde versuchen dieses Jahr noch den Schein zu kriegen!!!!!!!


----------



## lute (19. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Ich habe mich bei der digu auf der Homepage angemeldet und zwar hier:

http://www.digu-duesseldorf.de/

Dort findest du auch irgendwo die Telephon Nummer vom Herrn Hamacher, der leitet den Kurs und ist auch bei der Prüfung dabei, super Kursleiter.
Die Stunden und auch die Prüfung  finden in Garath statt in so ner Gaststätte, da kannste mit der 701 bis Benrath fahren und von da aus mit dem 789 Richtung Monheim.
Und fals du nen Auto hast kannste da auch prima parken, dierekt neben der Gaststätte isn großer Parkplatz.


----------



## belam (19. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## chRiz900 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

ach manno ich suche auch und finde keinen crashkurs


----------



## fabibull (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Hallo ich wohnne in Garth und wollte fragen wo ich einen jugenfischerreischein machen kann


----------



## Bodensee89 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

im nächsten rathaus......

nimm ein passbild, ausweis und geld mit. 
paar minuten später hast du das ding und kannst wieder heim gehen.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Für Düsseldorf dort: http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/wasser/was10103.shtml


----------

